# HCPCS for MUGA scans



## laurap (Nov 12, 2008)

Please Help!!!

The Cardiology Coding Alert’s 2007: Volume 10, Number 12 issue had a reader question about the HCPCS for an Ultratag kit during a MUGA scan. I have a similar question, only we do not use an Ultratag kit. We use CIS-PYRO Kit Preparation, which is a cold PYP, and Technetium Tc-99m pertechnetate. What is/are the correct HCPCS code(s) that you should charge when billing for a MUGA scan done in the physician's office using CIS-PYRO Kit Preparation and Technetium Tc-99m pertechnetate? I was told to bill A9560 and that would cover both the CIS-PYRO Kit Preparation and the Technetium Tc-99m pertechnetate, but I think we should bill A9560 for the kit and A9512 for the Technetium. Please let me know what the correct way is to bill for this.

Thank you

Laura L. Porter, CPC


----------

